# 7 Cups of Tea



## Sophie101 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm a listener on the site '7 Cups of Tea'. This site consists of trained listeners (volunteers who have been trained in active listening) and members. On this site, you can talk about anything and everything, from depression to family stress. The site can allow you to talk anonymously about any symptoms that you are experiencing, any questions you may have, or even just to vent, to people who will be happy to help you and are non-judgemental. I specialise in depression and social anxiety, so if you would like to talk to me about these this is my referral link http://www.7cupsoftea.com/12315105 , alternatively, there are many listeners in many different languages, who would also be happy to help you. I hope you find this useful, as I found that this site definitely helped me when I needed someone to talk to.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

I just had a talk with one of your listeners about a situation I was dealing with. They were very helpful! This site is pretty neat and I may consider using it again in the future.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If it is just chatting/messaging I might give it a go. I can't do phones or video chat type things. Can't hurt to try.

Edit:The little growth path thing is cool but the listener thing is just ok. I talked to two people and they were both slow responding and gave pretty generic answers. No help really. I would still advise people to check it out if they haven't already.


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

Tried messaging someone on the 7 Cups of Tea mobile app (felt like I needed to talk to someone before going to bed and didn't want to get up and go to my computer), waited for 20 mins. and didn't get a response despite them being listed as available.

Not entirely sure if this was the app's fault (didn't update the status?) or the listener but this left a pretty negative first impression on me. I might try again in the future but right now I'll probably need something that's a bit more guaranteed/reliable.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Never again would I go back there. They deleted my posts for no reason and wouldn't approve anything I wrote and wouldn't respond as to why.


----------



## ang (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried it once almost a couple years ago. The one listener, she was nice. Maybe I'll go back again, I'm just so shy though! But chatting or e-mail is better for me than phone!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It's easy to become a listener, even I have came one in the past. Trained is a bit of an exxageration to become one (not saying you aren't).


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's useless, I can't even bring myself to talk to anyone and it wouldn't matter if I did.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish there were genuine people there.


----------

